# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Hoca Ahmet Yesevi

## ceyda

ahmet-yesevi.jpg
Orta Asya Türkleri arasında İslamiyeti yayan, Anadolu'nun Türkleşmesinde ve Müslümanlaşmasında büyük katkıları olan Hoca Ahmet Yesevî'nin doğum tarihi kesin olarak bilinmemektedir. Ancak onun Yesi (Türkistan) 'de hicrî 5. asrın ortalarında doğduğu tahmin edilmektedir.

Adı Ahmet bin İbrahim bin İlyas Yesevi olup, Pir Sultan, Hoca Ahmet, Kul Hace Ahmet diye de tanınır. Yesi şehrinde ilim ve terbiye tahsil etmiştir. Bundan dolayı Yesevî adıyla şöhret bulduğu kabul edilmiştir.

Hoca Ahmet Yesevi, küçük yaştan itibaren, babası Sayram'lı Şeyh İbrahim Ata'dan feyz aldı. İbrahim Ata, Sayram'ın en meşhur velilerindendi.

Hoca Ahmed, çok küçük yaşta annesini, 7 yaşında iken de babasını kaybetti. Babasının ölümünden sonra önce Yesi'de Arslan Baba'dan ders alan Hoca Ahmet, kısa zamanda tasavvufta yüksek mertebelere ulaştı. Arslan Babanın vefatından sonra ise Buhara'ya giderek, büyük evliya Yusuf Hamedanî'nin öğrencisi oldu. Hamedanî'den icazet ve hilafet alan Hoca Ahmet, hocasının vefatından sonra bir süre Buhara'da talebe yetiştirdi.

Daha sonra Yesi'ye dönen ve talebe yetiştirmeye orada devam eden Ahmed Yesevi, çevresindeki Türklere İslamiyeti öğretti ve şöhreti kısa zamanda Türkistan, Maveraünnehir, Horasan ve Harezm'e yayıldı. Yetiştirdiği öğrenciler, çeşitli ülkelere dağılarak, oralarda İslamiyet'in doğru olarak öğrenilmesini sağladılar.

Ahmet Yesevi'nin yaşadığı dönemde, Türkistan'da ilk Müslüman Türk devletlerinden Karahanlılar hakimdi. Bu yüzden İslamiyet, Seyhun Irmağı civarı ile göçebe Türkler arasında kolayca yayıldı.
Zamanının en büyük alim ve velilerinden olan Yesevi'nin tasavvufta tuttuğu yola 'Yeseviyye' denildi. Önce Seyhun çevresinde ve Taşkent civarında yayılan Yeseviyye yolu, daha sonra Harezm ve Maveraünnehir'de güçlendi. Ahmet Yesevi'nin sohbetlerinde yetişen birçok derviş, onun tasavvuf yolunu Horasan, Azerbaycan, Hicaz ve Anadolu'ya yaydılar.

Sade bir Türkçe ile yazdığı derin manalı veciz sözleriyle, 'Hikmet' adlı şiirlerini Divân-ı Hikmet adlı eserinde toplayan Ahmet Yesevi'nin hikmetleri, kısa zamanda doğuda Çin sınırına, batıda Akdeniz ve Marmara sahillerine kadar yayıldı.
ahmetyesevi.jpg
Ahmet Yesevî böylece Anadolu'daki Türk edebiyatının gelişmesine ve Yunus Emre gibi büyük şair-mutasavvıfların yetişmesine zemin hazırladı.

Hoca Ahmet Yesevî, Peygamber Efendimizin (S.A.V.) sünnetine sıkı sıkıya bağlı idi. Bu yüzden, Hazreti Muhammed'in vefat ettiği 63 yaşına geldiğinde, 'artık yeryüzünde durmamak için' kendisine yer altında bir hücre yaptırdı. Geri kalan uzun ömrünün çoğunu burada yaşayarak, bu hücrede ibadet ve tefekkür içinde geçirdi.

Yesevî, bir günü üç kısma ayırırdı. Günün büyük bir bölümünde ibadet ve zikirle meşgul olur, bir bölümünde öğrencilerine ders verir, kalan bölümünde de, kendisinin ve öğrencilerinin ihtiyaçlarını karşılamak amacıyla tahta kaşıklar yaparak, bunları satardı.

Hoca Ahmet Yesevî, doğduğu yer olan Yesi'de 1194 yılında vefat etti. O sırada bir rivayete göre 125, diğer bir rivayete göre de 133 yaşında idi. Seyhun'un sağ sahilinde defnedilen Hoca Ahmet Yesevi'nin kabri üzerindeki türbe ve külliyeyi, Büyük İmparator Timur yaptırdı.

----------


## anau

Hoca Ahmed Yesevi Kimdir?


*"Kafir bile olsan, hiç kimsenin kalbini kırma. Çünkü kalbi kırmak Allah´ü Teala´yı kırmaktır. Gönlü kırık zavallı garip birini görsen, yarasına merhem koy, yoldaşı ve yardımcısı ol."*

*Türkistan´da yetişen büyük velilerdendir. Adı Ahmet bin İbrahim bin İlyas Yesevi olup, Piri Sultan, Hoca Ahmet, Kul Hace Ahmet diyede tanınır. Babası Hace İbrahim´in nesebi Hz. Alinin oğlu Muhammet bin Hanefi´ye dayanır. Hicri 5. asrın ortalarında doğduğu tahmin edilmektedir. çok küçük yaşta babasını, 7 yaşındada annesini kaybetmiştir. Yesi şehrinde ilim ve terbiye tahsiletmiştir. Bundan dolayı YESEVİ nisbetiyle şöhret bulduğu kabul edilmiştir. Yesi´de, önce Arslan Baba Hazretlerinden ders aldı. Arslan Baba´nın vefatıyla Buhara´ya gitti. Orada Ehli Sünnet alimlerinden Yusuf Hamedaniye bağlandı ve manevi ilimleri tahsil etti. İnsanlara doğru yolu göstermek için ondan icazet (diploma) aldı.*

*Buhara bu tarihlerde Karahanlıların hakimiyeti altındaydı ve devrin en büyük ilim merkezlerinden biriydi. Dünyanın çeşitli yerlerinden talebeler buraya gelip ilim tahsil ediyorlardı. Buhara´da güçlü bir Hanefi Fıkıh geleneği mevcuttu. Hoca Buhara´da bir müddet ders verdi. Daha sonra bu vazifeyi başkasına devredip Yesi´ye döndü ve burada talebe yetiştirmeye başladı. Büyüklüğü ve şöhreti kısa zamanda Maveraünnehir, Horasan ve Harzem dolaylarına yayıldı. Zamanın en büyük ve üstün evliyelarından oldu. Zahiri ve batını bütün ilimlerde derin alim olan Hazretleri, Hızır Aleyhisselam ile görüşür sohbet ederdi. Günün büyük bölümünü ibadet ve zikir ile geçirirdi. Zamanında arta kalan diğer bir kısmında, talebelerine zahiri ve batını ilimleri öğretir, günün kısa bir bölümünde ise, alınteri ile geçimini sağlamak üzere, tahta kaşık ve kepçe yapıp bunları satardı.*

*Hazretleri yetiştirdiği talebelerinin her birini bir memlekete göndermek suretiyle İslamiyetin doğru olarak öğretilip yayılmasını sağladı. Onun bu şekilde gönderdiği talebelerinden bir kısmı da Anadoluya geldiler. Bu vesileyle onun yolu Anadoluda yayılıp tanındı. Anadolunun Müslüman Türklere yurt olması, onun manevi işaretiyle hazırlandı. Talebelerinin gayretiyle Anadolu ebediyyen Türk yurdu oldu.*

*Hazretlerinin en önemli özelliği, Arapça ve Farsça bilmesine rağmen çok sade bir Türkçe ile Hikmet denilen eğitici sözleri, Türkistan Türkleri üzerinde büyük izleri bırakmış olmasıdır. Bu hikmetli sözlerde şeriat erkanını ve tarikat adaplarını anlatmıştır. Yesevi Ocağı aynı zamanda bir tarikattır. Önemli ve büyük tarikatlardan Nakşilik ve Bektaşilik, Yeseviliğin kollarıdır. Yeseviliğin, adapları müridlerin uyması gerekli hususlar ve ahkamları vardır. Yesevi dergahı, fakirler, yoksullar, yetim ve çaresizler için bir sığınak yeriydi. Bu dergahlar aynı zamanda, tekke edebiyatının ilk temsil edildiği yerler olmuştur. Hazretleri tekke edebiyatının ilk temsilcisidir. Bu vesileyle Anadoludaki Türk edebiyatının yeşerip gelişmesine zemin hazırlamış, Yunus Emre gibi büyük şairlerin yetişmesine sebep olmuştur. Bu şekilde yetiştirdiği talebelerinden tayin ettiği halifeleri şunlardır;*

*Mansur Ata, Abdulmelik Ata, Süleyman Hakim Ata (Bu Türkler arasında en meşhur halifesidir) Muhammed Danişmend, Muhammed Buhari (Sarı Saltuk) Zengi Ata, Tac Ata v.b. Bu halifelerinin yetiştirdiği birçok talebe ki; Ahi Evran, Hacı Bektaş, Mevlana, Taptuk Emre, Yunus Emre gibi talebeler Anadoluda, Hazretlerinin çizdiği yolda ilerlemişler ve Türk dilini, edebiyatını, kültürünü özellikle İslam dinini doğru olarak gelecek nesillere aktarmışlardır. Sade bir Türkçe ile Halkın anlayacağı, sohbet tarzındakiHikmet adlı şiirleri, Çin´den, Marmara sahillerine kadar yayılıp, Türk Milletine manevi ışık olmuştur. Hazretleri Hicri 590 (1194) de Yesi şehrinde vefat etmiştir. Kabri üzerine türbe, 200 yıl sonra, Timur Han tarafından inşa edilmiştir.*

*"Kafir bile olsan, hiç kimsenin kalbini kırma. Çünkü kalbi kırmak Allah´ü Teala´yı kırmaktır. Gönlü kırık zavallı garip birini görsen, yarasına merhem koy, yoldaşı ve yardımcısı ol."*

----------

